# وحده مناوله الهواء مع شرح مبسط عليها



## ابو الشباب محمد (25 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع 
عندي بحث عليها
:32: :14:​


----------



## علاء الدين حسن (27 أبريل 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء الدين حسن (27 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله اخى الكريم وحدة مناولة الهواءahu عباره عن وحده بداخلها موتور مركب عليه مروحه طرده مركزيه +كويل او المبخر+فلاتر الهواء اولا: عند تشغيل الوحده يقوم الموتور بتحريك المروحه عن طريق لسيور فتقوم بسحب الهواء من المكان الراد تكييفه فيمر اولا بفلاتر الهواء وهى تتكون من فلاتر ابتدائيه(سفنج_الامونيوم)وثانيا فلاتر الباك فلتر لذرات التربه ثم يمر الهواء على الكويل الذى يمر بداخله الماء المثلج او الفريون فيحدث انتقال للحراره ثم تقوم المروحه بطرد الهواء الى المكان المراد تكييفه وهذه دائرة الهواء اما دائرة الماء فان دخول الكويل يكون من اسفل والخروج من اعلى مركب على ماسورة الخروج الثرى واى وهو جزء يتحكم فى الماء عن طريق الثرموستات وهذا فىنظام الشلرات اما فى نظام لفريون فيكون التحكم عن طريق الاكسبنشن فالف توجد فى بعض الوحدات فلتر(هيبا فلتر)للاماكن المعقمه مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## ظفر فؤاد حسن (13 نوفمبر 2009)

wonderful ,thanks


----------



## اسلام مزايا (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا شرح مبسط


----------



## عمرو شكرى (8 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## moon83 (5 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## راسم الابتسامة (9 مايو 2012)

اخوي علا الدين يسلمووو

على الطرح القيم 

انا كنت شهرين عم ابحث في مراجع عن هذي الوحده 

بس الحمد لله اليووم لقيتها 

منك يا الغالي


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ghost man (13 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا:-ماهى (A.H.U) هى Air Handling Unit يعنى وحدة مناولة الهواء
ثانيا:-مما تتكون وحدة مناولة الهواء
1-فيلتر ابتدائى Pre Filter
وهو يقوم بتنقية الهواء من الشوائب
2-الفيلتر الحقائبى Bag Filter
وهو يقوم بتنقية الهواء بنسبة 45% من ذرات الاتربة والرمال
3-ملف التبريد Cooling Coil
وهو الملف الخاص بدخول المياة المثلجة والذى يحدث فية الانتقال الحرارى بينة وبين الهواء
4-المروحة الطاردة المركزية+الموتور Fan+Motor
وهى عبارة عن مروحة تقوم بسحب الهواء من الاماكن المراد تكييفها وطردها اليها مرة اخرى
5-فيلتر الهيبا Hepa Filter
وهو يقوم بتنقية الهواء 99.999% وهذا النوع من الفلاتر يستخدم فقط فى التى تحتاج الى درجة نقاء عالية مثل غرف العمليات فى المستشفيات وكذلك مصانع الادوية.
ثالثا:-طريقة عملها
تقوم المروحة الطاردة المركزية بسحب الهواء المراد تبريدة من الاماكن المراد تكييفها وذلك من خلال دكت صاج ثم يمر على الفيلتر الابتدائى فيقوم بتنقية الهواء من الشوائب الموجودة فيه ثم بعد ذلك يمر الهواء على الفيلتر الحقائبى الذى يقوم بتنقية الهواء بنسبة 45% وحجز الاتربة من الهواء ثم بعد ذلك يمر على ملف التبريد الذى يعمل بالمياة المثلجة فيحدث تبادل حرارى بين الهواء وملف التبريد فتقل درجة حرارة الهواء وتقوم المروحة بطرده الى الدكت الصاج الذى يقوم بتوزيعه داخل الاماكن المراد تكييفها 
اما بالنسبة الى المياه فترتفع درجة حرارتها وتعود الى اللتشيلر الذى يقوم بتبريدها لتعود مرة اخرى الى وحدة مناولة الهواء وهكذذذذذذذذا
-اما بالنسبة للهيبا فيلتر فتستخدم فى المستشفيات لغرف العمليات وكذلك مصانع صنع الدواء
وشكرااااااااا *​


----------

